# New bike.



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

So my Specialized stumpjumper comp was borrowed by some thieving little scrote last month so I'm on the look out for a new bike, after some recommendations as the last one I bought was 5 years ago. I plan on cycling 8-9 miles to work along a cycle path, tow path and main road, all being well I should get around £2500 on my insurance.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

How off road is it?

You'll get something very tasty for that (I too have a Stumpjumper hardtail!) but might be worth looking at a cyclocross type bike if you're not off roading much.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Majority of the journey is down a typical canal tow path, I don't plan on hooning round delamere forest anymore, but would want front suspension with poploc for the road section.


----------



## WRX_Paul (Apr 27, 2010)

Get another Stumpy, great bikes!


----------



## WRX_Paul (Apr 27, 2010)

Should be able to get last years model and save some ££££


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I know but I've had 2 now and fancy a change, maybe to carbon if I can find a nice one.
Edit: This years Stumpy comp has come down in price for the HT to £1550 nearly everywhere.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Stumpy Marathon in range I think. Brilliant bike and carbon too.

Might be a little off of me but is a £2.5k bike a little OTT for light towpath riding?!

I recently got SID race forks for mine - with poploc. Excellent performance!


----------



## WRX_Paul (Apr 27, 2010)

This would temp me, if it is your size (medium)
http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b1s2p2230


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes it might be OTT but I'm envisaging getting vouchers for a bike shop rather than a nice fat cheque tbh, might get 2 £1200 ish bikes one for me one for the wife if it comes down to it.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

WRX_Paul said:


> This would temp me, if it is your size (medium)
> http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b1s2p2230


Nice frame but that spec level is still low, even at that reduced price!

This is carbon, has Rebas and Elixir Rs and an XT crankset:

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/scott/scale-30-2011-mountain-bike-ec025359


----------



## WRX_Paul (Apr 27, 2010)

or this in large if you have the extra few hundred:-
http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b1s2p2225


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

WRX_Paul said:


> or this in large if you have the extra few hundred:-
> http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b1s2p2225


Tasty!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Are we aloud to post links here (mod's please remove if not):

For very good prices on new examples of older models (as mentioned above) - check http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/ . They have them mixed in with the latest examples also. Got my last bike from them as a "prevous years" and saved £150 (on a £650 bike to begin with), and although the gears weren't quite as well set up as I'd have expected from their assurances (Cable stretch, or not done properly?), on the whole everything arrived as expected. Plenty of other good online retailers too mind - the majority generally only seem to stock the brand new stuff from my experience, as it's more fashionable I guess.

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/ - good bible for checking out reviews.

I won't go so far as to make a recommendation - since my experience doesn't stretch to machines of the caliber you had before (I only ride a GT avalanche myself). But I'd guess you could find a nice hardtail or hybrid to suit your you current needs and be left with quite a bit of cash in your back pocket


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

McClane said:


> Are we aloud to post links here (mod's please remove if not):
> 
> For very good prices on new examples of older models (as mentioned above) - check http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/ . They have them mixed in with the latest examples also. Got my last bike from them as a "prevous years" and saved £150 (on a £650 bike to begin with), and although the gears weren't quite as well set up as I'd have expected from their assurances (Cable stretch, or not done properly?), on the whole everything arrived as expected. Plenty of other good online retailers too mind - the majority generally only seem to stock the brand new stuff from my experience, as it's more fashionable I guess.
> 
> ...


Oh dear, the convo seems to have moved on a little whilst I was writing... 

No doubt, being MTB, let the "if you're willing to put £500 extra in, you could get this" commence :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

WRX_Paul said:


> or this in large if you have the extra few hundred:-
> http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b1s2p2225


Yes please! Spent much time looking longingly at the those Carbon Zaskars myself... a man of good taste! On the "if I won the lottery" list. :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

McClane said:


> No doubt, being MTB, let the "if you're willing to put £500 extra in, you could get this" commence :thumb:


Was expecting a bit of that tbh but I'm not willing to put any money into it myself as I'd only recently spent £700 on a set of wheels for it, whatever I get will be staying as it's built apart from lights and bar-ends.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Was expecting a bit of that tbh but I'm not willing to put any money into it myself as I'd only recently spent £700 on a set of wheels for it, whatever I get will be staying as it's built apart from lights and bar-ends.


I found it even with discussing new bikes to be honest! Mainly trawling other peoples forum/advice posts. What is it they say "spending more that you planned and less than you wanted"!

Especially at the more moderate end.... £50 more got one slightly better. BUT, if you spending that much, £50 got an even better one still!! etc. Lucky I didn't come away with custom built a Carbon race bike.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Evening bump for the late comers.


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

335dAND110XS said:


> Nice frame but that spec level is still low, even at that reduced price!
> 
> This is carbon, has Rebas and Elixir Rs and an XT crankset:
> 
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/scott/scale-30-2011-mountain-bike-ec025359


+ 1

I love my Scale


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

335dAND110XS said:


> Nice frame but that spec level is still low, even at that reduced price!
> 
> This is carbon, has Rebas and Elixir Rs and an XT crankset:
> 
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/scott/scale-30-2011-mountain-bike-ec025359


That's nice :doublesho :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

That is nice, hadn't even considered a Scott.


----------

